# Bennetts Curse



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like they're auditioning on Sept. 12! 

I've always wanted to work a pro-haunt but I'm torn between doing my own thing & giving up weekends to do it. I'd think about it if I were gonna be in town.


----------



## bennettscurse (Sep 7, 2010)

we are indeed auditioning on Sept. 12


----------

